# Swedish: Mänskor vs människor



## Södertjej

Just nu läser jag Bergmans Laterna magica och har märkt att han skriver mänskor istället för människor så undrar jag hur pass vanligt det är för det hade jag aldrig sett förut. Används det regelbundet någonstans istället för människor?


----------



## jonquiliser

Ja, bägge är helt gångbara. Har ingen aning om när den senare stavningen uppkommit (jag antar att -människor- är den ursprungliga formen) men bägge används och är rätt vanliga. Personligen nästan förväntar jag mig andra former, ss. _mej/dej/sej _i en text där man använder sig av _mänskor_. Men jag tror inte det finns några regler kring det, annat än enhetlighet (att man använder samma stavning texten igenom).


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

I de svenska textcorpusarna är stavningen mänska tämligen ovanlig, ca. 0,5% (alltså 1 mänska per 200 människor, s.a.s.). Den förenklade stavningen mänska används mest i vardaglig stil enl. NE:s ordbok.

Jag tror att de flesta uttalar ordet utan i, därav den förenklade stavningen. Egentligen är det ingen hjälp, för -ska- uttalas ju vanligtvis /s k a/, inte med sje-ljud! Omvänt brukar ju sje-ljud stavas som j (franska låneord), tj- eller sch- framför vokalerna a, o, u, å, därför att kombinationen sk- framför dessa blir /s k/, inte sje-ljud, medan sk- framför e, i, y, ä och ö däremot normalt blir sje-ljud, inte /s k/. 

Puh! Inga stavningsregler utan undantag...

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

Just, där ser man. 

Enligt Språknämnden uttalas ordet antagligen med sj-ljud för att det lågtyska ordet som svenskan lånade in tros ha haft det uttalet.


----------



## Södertjej

Tack ska ni ha!


----------



## Blunderstein

Jag har hört "mänskor" ibland, men har nog aldrig sett det i skrift förut. 
Vid närmare eftertanke så har jag nog inte hört det sedan jag flyttade till Fjollträsk, förlåt, Stockholm.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Blunderstein said:


> Vid närmare eftertanke så har jag nog inte hört det sedan jag flyttade till Fjollträsk, förlåt, Stockholm.


Menar du att 'nollåttorna' uttalar i:et också, alltså /meniʃa/? Jag är van vid /menʃa/ här i Skåne, vågar givetvis inte uttala mig om resten av landet...

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

Liksom Wilma har jag mest stött på [menʃa], sällan någon som faktiskt uttalar i:et också...


----------



## dinji

Jag har också svårt att förstå vad Blunderstaein menar som han/hon har skrivit sin kommentar.

Men en sak: svenskan har en förlängning av konsonanter i sådana här kluster. T.ex. för en finlandssvensk, som har ett finstämt öra för konsonantlängd, låter det som om "kanske" uttalades [kanʃʃe] medan "kann ske" uttalades [kannʃe].

"Människa" uttalas i finlandssvenska som kanske =[kanʃʃe]: [menʃʃa] men det vanligaste uttalet i Sverige åtminstone i läsuttal tycks vara [mennʃa]. 

Kanske Blunderstein menar att ordet i allmänhet uttalas [mennʃa] men i Stockholm mer som i finlandssvenska =[menʃʃa]?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

dinji said:


> Jag har också svårt att förstå vad Blunderstaein menar som han/hon har skrivit sin kommentar.
> 
> Men en sak: svenskan har en förlängning av konsonanter i sådana här kluster. T.ex. för en finlandssvensk, som har ett finstämt öra för konsonantlängd, låter det som om "kanske" uttalades [kanʃʃe] medan "kann ske" uttalades [kannʃe].
> 
> "Människa" uttalas i finlandssvenska som kanske =[kanʃʃe]: [menʃʃa] men det vanligaste uttalet i Sverige åtminstone i läsuttal tycks vara [mennʃa].
> 
> Kanske Blunderstein menar att ordet i allmänhet uttalas [mennʃa] men i Stockholm mer som i finlandssvenska =[menʃʃa]?


Nja, diskussionen var huruvida vokalfonemet *i* uttalas eller inte, alltså /menn-i-scha/ eller /menn-scha/ - det stavas ju normalt männ*i*ska...

Förlängda konsonanter är nog en fin(landssven)sk specialitet som svenskar förmodligen inte 'hör' eftersom de inte är betydelseskiljande i svenska. Men naturligtvis är det skillnad på uttalet av kanske respektive kan ske, dock skulle jag i så fall vilja beskriva det som /kànʃe/ resp. /kann ʃʃé/, d.v.s. n blir kortare och otydligare inuti ordet kanske, men längre el. i varje fall tydligare i slutet av ord, som i kan. Dessutom blir sche-ljudet mer energiskt (hörs starkare/dubbelt) i ske därför att det är i början av ord och i betonad stavelse.

/Wilma


----------



## Blunderstein

Hej,
 mitt dialektöra är kanske inte vad det borde vara, men jag kan inte påminna mig att jag hört uttalet "mänska" (utan i) på mycket länge. Jag tror inte att jag hört det sedan jag flyttade till Stockholm (åtminstone inte här i Stockholm, möjligen på någon resa). 
Å andra sidan har jag inte tänkt på saken innan jag såg denna diskussion. Dessutom är det, såvitt jag minns, sällan jag hör singularformen "människa" i talspråk. "Människor" verkar vara mycket vanligare.

/Erik


----------



## ArnaudC

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Jag är van vid /menʃa/ här i Skåne, vågar givetvis inte uttala mig om resten av landet...


/menʃa/ har jag bara hört i södra delarna av landet (Skåne, Blekinge, evt Småland). Jag visste inte ens att den stavningen användes i skrift, utan trodde det bara var dialekten.
Från Jönköping och uppåt är det väl /meniʃa/ som gäller.


----------



## dinji

ArnaudC said:


> /menʃa/ har jag bara hört i södra delarna av landet (Skåne, Blekinge, evt Småland). Jag visste inte ens att den stavningen användes i skrift, utan trodde det bara var dialekten.
> Från Jönköping och uppåt är det väl /meniʃa/ som gäller.


 
Du torde mena /men:iʃa/, kortstavighet finns ju inte i Sverige!

I Finland är /menʃ:a/ allenarådande. Det längre /men(n)iʃa/ är reserverat för mycket högtidligt läsuttal, eller poesi.


----------



## jonquiliser

dinji said:


> Du torde mena /men:iʃa/, kortstavighet finns ju inte i Sverige!
> 
> I Finland är /menʃ:a/ allenarådande. Det längre /men(n)iʃa/ är reserverat för mycket högtidligt läsuttal, eller poesi.



Jag har stött på något enstaka specimen universitetsföreläsare som använder uttalet /men(n)iʃa/, men de hör nog till undantagen


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

dinji said:


> Du torde mena /men:iʃa/, kortstavighet finns ju inte i Sverige!


Detta begriper jag inte, men jag får erkänna att jag inte läst svensk fonetik utan bara engelsk, så min IPA blir kanske inte helt enligt svenska fonetikers konventioner...

/Wilma


----------



## Magb

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Detta begriper jag inte, men jag får erkänna att jag inte läst svensk fonetik utan bara engelsk, så min IPA blir kanske inte helt enligt svenska fonetikers konventioner...
> 
> /Wilma



Kanskje grunnen til at det virker fremmed for deg er at skånsk sies å mangle lange konsonanter (utvilsomt på grunn av dansk innflytelse), mens de fleste andre svenske dialekter fortsatt har dem*. Altså, n'en i människa er faktisk merkbart lengre enn for eksempel n'en i "mena" i svensk generelt, men ikke i skånsk.

* Kilde: "[T]his temporal pattern is not typical of Southern (Scanian) Swedish. Gårding et al. (1974) have shown that Scanian Swedish does not have long consonants following short stressed vowels. There, the duration of the singleton following a short stressed vowel is only 13% longer than when following a long stressed vowel. Thus, Scanian Swedish behaves like the other Germanic languages that have vowel quantity, e.g. German, Dutch and Danish." (sitert fra http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skånska)


----------



## dinji

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Detta begriper jag inte, men jag får erkänna att jag inte läst svensk fonetik utan bara engelsk, så min IPA blir kanske inte helt enligt svenska fonetikers konventioner...
> 
> /Wilma


 
Du har rätt, jag lade inte märke till fonemtecknen. Alltså rättare /meniʃa/ som realiseras som [men:iʃa].


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

dinji said:


> Du har rätt, jag lade inte märke till fonemtecknen. Alltså rättare /meniʃa/ som realiseras som [men:iʃa].


OK, jag förstår nu hur du menar, och jag är antagligen "fonetiskt funktionshindrad" eftersom jag talar skånska och inte har en aning om vad kortstavighet innebär! 

/Wilma


----------



## Södertjej

Tack ska ni alla ha för era intressanta inlägg. Jag undrar lite ändå, Bergman kommer ju inte från Skåne så det är väl märkligt att han valde att skriva så här.


----------



## Plopp

För mig innehåller normaluttalet ett -i- (hur katten gör ni för att skriva de fonetiska tecknen... ?). Uttalet av mänska utan i, innebär för mig ett visst mått av irritation. "Jamen, mänska, sväng nå'n gång!" I både mänska och människa använder jag det bakre sje-ljudet. Precis som tidigare sagts har ordet mänska för mig en dialektal/talspråklig prägel. Jag skulle aldrig använda det i skrift, att Bergman gör det kanske beror på att han vill betona gestaltens karaktär på något sätt?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Södertjej said:


> Jag undrar lite ändå, Bergman kommer ju inte från Skåne så det är väl märkligt att han valde att skriva så här.


Hej Södertjej! Du har varit osynlig ett tag, kul att se dig online igen! 

Jag har inte hittat några belägg för att det är dialektalt, snarare verkar det vara en variant som beskrivs som "vardaglig" i NE*, men i SAOB* relateras den även till vitter ("lärd") stil. Jag hittade en oherrans massa psalmer som innehöll mänska/mänskor när jag googlade! Svenska Kvinnors Vänsterförbund ger dessutom ut en tidning som heter Vi Mänskor... T.o.m. i August Strindbergs romaner hittar man även en massa mänskor, samt en mycket liten andel i dagstidningar.



Plopp said:


> (hur katten gör ni för att skriva de fonetiska tecknen... ?).


Jag brukar kopiera från Wikipedia och klistra in i WR-posten. 

* NE=Nationalencyklopedins ordbok; SAOB=Svenska Akademiens Ordbok online

/Wilma


----------



## Plopp

Tack för tipset!


----------



## Södertjej

Tack igen för era inlägg! 





Plopp said:


> att Bergman gör det kanske beror på att han vill betona gestaltens karaktär på något sätt?


Nej, inte alls, han använder det hela tiden utan att påpeka något speciellt. Och alla former: mänska -or -orna...



Wilma_Sweden said:


> Jag hittade en oherrans massa psalmer som innehöll mänska/mänskor när jag googlade!


Det här kan faktiskt vara en bra förklaring med tanke på att hans far var präst. Han kanske lärde sig att skriva det så här som barn att det ansågs kanske fint eller något. Tack för välkommandet!


----------

